# Is there any honest reporting out there?



## OSfllwr

I had no idea that Israel edits information. Expected always Israel is democracy, somewhat, until stumbled at Jewrusalem: Israeli Uncensored News site [LINK removed] . Does anyone know if Israel actually cuts news or that's a name only? Editors there is original, carping at democrats and right and everything else. Well I never read these news on yahoo or wherever. Are they actually cut or what?


----------



## Morigan

Another stupid bot/spammer...


----------



## mahlerfan

Yeah, I hate those...


----------



## Manuel




----------



## Frasier

Quite aside from the naivety of the question. What national reportage is uncensored and honest? 

If you want a list of countries that censors information, start with A and go to Z, listing every country you can think of.


----------

